# Rufus puppysitting



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus and I are socializing a puppy for our breeder. She's the sweetest little girl and Rufus is wonderful with her. She hasn't found a home yet but whomever ends up being her family is going to be very lucky! Here are some pictures..I know how you guys love puppy pictures!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! Wonder why she doesnt have a home yet..Id take her in a heartbeat!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.....those are just too cute...that second shot!! What a good babysitter Rufus is...hope he's getting paid well..maybe a couple of bully sticks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What sweet pictures. Rufus is really looking out for his cute little charge.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

Rufus says he want's to keep her!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, she is such a cutie! How does she not have a home yet?

I love love LOVE the second picture! It seems like Rufus is so patient with her.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

She had a home but the people changed their minds at the last minute and didn't take her after all. She's adorable and very kissy...a real little sweetheart!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

OMG- she's beautiful. I love the pic where she's standing beneath Rufus!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is lovely!!!!! Im surprised she has been snatched up yet. Your Rufus is so handsome and such a good puppysitter. Perhaps this little girls needs to stay with you?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

SO cute! I agree that she looks very at home with Rufus! I love the picture of her on his head. =) Side note, the stuffed rabbit you have looks very real. I did a double take. lol


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Rufus NEEDS a little sister!!! So cute.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG!!! She is so adorable and Rufus makes the best big brother!!!


----------



## Carly Freake (Apr 1, 2010)

I think Rufus is doing such a great job puppysittng because he wants a little sister! She is adorable. Definitely surprised someone hasn't snatched her yet! Those eyes are enough for me! 

Carly


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She's a cutie. Rufus is a wonderful puppy sitter!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

How sweet! Love the pic with her peeking around Rufus's legs. Are they related? She has the same expressive eyes. I think Rufus is a great puppysitter. Maybe you should consider offering him out more often. 

I puppysit for my son. It's the best of both worlds for us. Ike gets a friend, my son gets free puppysitting, and I get to send him home on the weekends for a little break before the fun starts all over again on Monday.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Good eye Paula...same dad..different mom!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought so. Good looks run in the family.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

what nice photos. I agree, Rufus is wanting a pup.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes yes I know..Rufus NEEDS a puppy!! Actually his mom was bred recently..not sure if she's pregnant yet but we should know in a week or so. If she is...we're going on the list for a boy! Stay tuned for updates on Rufus' quest for a baby brother!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep the girl! She seems to fit in well with Rufus. I love the picture of her under his legs. I couldn't do without my two girls.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

...and WHY aren't you keeping this little dream girl?


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Ha ha ha you guys!! We're not keeping her because we are having a bunch of landscaping and painting/fixing up work done. My husband and I are renewing our vows in August (30 years...didn't do it on our 25th because he was really sick and we couldn't..he's doing great now so it's a big celebration this year!). We have about 40 people coming for a ceremony and party and this place has to be ship shape by then. We bought a fixer upper last year! It's just not great timing...although I will admit, the thought has crossed my mind more than once!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy 30th and Happy Refurbishing. I bet your place will be beautiful and the celebration memorable. Looks like your Anniversary gift to each other will be a new pup. Congrat's all around!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Paula! Yup..I turn 50 in July and hubby turns 54 on the same day and then a month later is our 30th Anniversary. Lots of celebrating this summer. I'm teaching Rufus to bring us the rings...right now he'll take a box to my husband if I tell him to "take it to Daddy" so I think it will work out great, once he learns the idea is to GIVE it to Daddy too


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

omg she is so cute! the picture of her betweenn his paws is ADORABLE<3


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

amy22 said:


> She is beautiful!!! Wonder why she doesnt have a home yet..Id take her in a heartbeat!


Ditto - she has the sweetest face. Glad she's not in NJ or I would have to go get her.

Love the third pic with the puppy between Rufus's legs, just adorable.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Muddypaws said:


> Ditto - she has the sweetest face. Glad she's not in NJ or I would have to go get her.
> 
> Love the third pic with the puppy between Rufus's legs, just adorable.



I know. If she was near me I would be seriously rethinking my "two is more than enough" rule.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Adriennelane said:


> I know. If she was near me I would be seriously rethinking my "two is more than enough" rule.


YUp, I showed DH the pictures last night, he said "Thank Goodness she is in Canada". He fell in love too.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG,she is a doll!!!!I would take her in heartbeat!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

I showed my SO the pics and I said "she's in Ontario, dangerous".

Our pup comes home in June with us in our new house (born last week!) and he was like "you better not be eyeing the second one once we get in there....! I told him I will have to stay off here and put blinders on....haha!

She is adorable, I just love her. Rufus is a cutie too.


----------



## jakeyboy21 (Mar 5, 2010)

How old is Rufus ? What a great babysitter !!!


----------

